#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-19
<MoolaJutt> hi
<lubmil> dzień
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-20
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> zona do meza - zrob cos z tymi kotami kurzu... maz to zrobilem, a co, nadalem im imiona :P
<lubmil> wrong win ;/
<lubmil> !dk
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 265. dzień roku: „Obcowanie ludzi z sobą przez okrucieństwo było dotychczas silniejsze, niż obcowanie przez litość. (Irzykowski)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 265. dzień roku: ?Obcowanie ludzi z sobą przez okrucieństwo było dotychczas silniejsze, niż obcowanie przez litość. (Irzykowski)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 265. day of the year: ?Communication of people with each other because of the cruelty was still stronger than communication through pity. (Irzykowski)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-21
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> http://i.imgur.com/e8MHOb6.png
<Muhammad_Saad> Hola, everyone!
<Muhammad_Saad> Is it possible to run a command as a user whose shell is set to /bin/false?
<Strife> Hi
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-22
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 266. dzień roku: „Grubasy tyją na samą myśl o jedzeniu. (Seniuk)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 266. dzień roku: ?Grubasy tyją na samą myśl o jedzeniu. (Seniuk)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 266. day of the year: ?Fat guys on a diet on a single thought about food. (Seniuk)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-23
<Haris> AoA / Hello all
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<mustu> hi all
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-24
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> i już Niedziela.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 25 Sep 2016 00:02:18 CEST
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-25
<lubmil> dzień
<Muhammad_Saad> Hey! Ubuntu guys! Why does os.system('chmod +s `type -p ping`') fail from Python in Ubuntu?
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 270. dzień roku: „Kobieta jest jak twój cień. Podążasz za nią, ona ucieka, uciekasz od niej, idzie za tobą. (Talmud)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 270. dzień roku: ?Kobieta jest jak twój cień. Podążasz za nią, ona ucieka, uciekasz od niej, idzie za tobą. (Talmud)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 270. day of the year: ?A woman is like your shadow. You follow her she runs away, I run away from it follows you. (Talmud)?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-09-18
<horus_> any one what to export things from pk?
<horus_> looking for hsh
